# CO2 emissions, birth rate & death rate simulation



## Elsa (Sep 24, 2009)

http://www.breathingearth.net/

Αγχωτική προσομοίωση της γης που παρουσιάζει σε πραγματικό χρόνο, γεννήσεις, θανάτους και εκπομπές CO2, ανά κράτος. Έτσι που κοίταγα τα νούμερα να τρέχουν, άρχισα να φοβάμαι οτι θα εκραγεί μπροστά στα μάτια μου...

Αν προχωρήσετε τη σελίδα προς τα κάτω, έχει διάφορα στοιχεία, τεκμηρίωση κλπ.
Από εκεί, αντιγράφω:

_What can I do?
The good news is that there are plenty of things that we can do to reduce our carbon footprint. The key word is reduce. We can greatly lessen our impact on climate change by using the planet's resources more responsibly. There are many things we can reduce, and many ways we can reduce them, but three of the major ones are: reduce the amount of animal products you consume (meat, dairy, eggs, leather, etc.), reduce the amount of fuel you use (car, air travel, etc.), and reduce the amount of electricity you use. If you're interested, there are plenty of good resources on the net. I encourage you to so your own research, though you might find some of the links below to be useful.
More climate change info? 
Footprint Network footprint calculator - Figure out your own ecological footprint.
wecansolveit.org - Join a global movement determined to help solve climate change.
Fight Climate Change with Diet Change - Find out why the meat industry produces more greenhouse gases than all the SUVs, cars, trucks, planes, and ships in the world combined. _


----------

